

Kindle zealots trash bestseller to spite publisher's lack of e version - FluidDjango
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0393072231

======
ToVaRich
Wow. Who'd have thought people could be so passionate about their Kindles.

It's sad that the innocent author is being taken out as collateral damage in
the Kindle fanboys' desire to send a message to the _publisher_ , but what I
never expected was that the Kindle was getting the kind of passion that we've
come to expect mostly over some Apple iPhone/iPad...

Maybe it bodes well for the Kindle's future (if not for the civility of its
fans).

~~~
protomyth
I have never heard of Linux or OS X users trashing software reviews because
there isn't a version for their preferred platform. Thinking about it, the
last time I saw this was over the Spore DRM, but that was about the product
not the platform.

It is a shame that Amazon doesn't have the Kindle equivalent of the "I would
really like a DVD of this" button. I am losing a lot of respect for Amazon's
customer support in that they are not dealing with this (allowing their
customers to be heard without damaging some poor authors reputation).

~~~
hannibalhorn
They actually do have a link specifically for telling the publisher that you
would like to see a Kindle edition.

~~~
protomyth
Wow, thanks I totally spaced it. I saw the kindle but didn't read the text.
Ok, well now I really think Amazon needs to be deleting these reviews as
inappropriate.

Maybe they put a little more into that "tell the publisher", but that is
probably just me not being as observant and I could be.

------
jacquesm
I'm a bit surprised that amazon would allow their feedback section to be
abused as a means to pressure publishers (especially over the back of an
author), but since amazon probably profits from selling more e-books they seem
to allow it.

Funny though, I think that to be allowed to 'review' a book you'd have to have
read it at a minimum, and you can't really rate a book that you do not have.

Amazon really should nix those reviews, even if it helps them businesswise.

Also, I figure that it's up to the rights owners to pick a format and to set a
price, if you don't like it then there are plenty of other books that you can
go and buy.

This smacks of entitlement somehow.

------
imrehg
I don't know what is this about, the Kindle edition sits right up there at the
top of the page. [http://www.amazon.com/The-Big-Short-
ebook/dp/B003AYZBGQ/ref=...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Big-Short-
ebook/dp/B003AYZBGQ/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AU5CBAPW043HD)

Though it escapes me, why it is more expensive to have it on the Kindle
($20.68) than in Hardcover ($15.09)...

------
Shakescode
Yes, the _news_ is what it says about _customer loyalty_ to a propriety
ereader. I can see why Amazon does not make any attempt to stop the nonsense.

The next chapter will be interesting: Will the publisher cave in and permit a
Kindle edition?

------
HoneyAndSilicon
Well, it may not be so much that they're _zealots_ as that they've invested
_cash_ in their Kindles... so it becomes a wallet thing what they can't get
what they think "they're entitled" to have on their K.

------
gamble
Think that's something? Check of The Lord of the Rings on Blu-ray.

Hell hath no fury like a geek scorned.

